# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Blood poop!

## TDent1

Hi all, I've had my blood for a few weeks now.  All is going well, I have her humidity sitting at a constant %70 and her warm side temp at around 86.  I clean the tub out (new paper towels, clean the water bowl, hide etc.) weekly because it doesn't take long to start stinking at that humidity.  However, I've NEVER seen any poop!  It isn't hiding in the sphagnum moss or under paper towels, it's no where!  She doesn't seem uncomfortable and she eats large rat pups with no problem.  She weighs about 280g and is a fat girl!  Do Blood just not poop much/  Can I expect a log to randomly appear one day?  Thanks for reading!

----------


## mainbutter

They can AND WILL go for months without pooping.  It's huge when they do.

I just figure the infrequent cleanings are a bonus for the species  :Very Happy: 

Their slow metabolisms make use of a much higher % of their prey over a long period of time than other python species.

----------

MSG-KB (12-30-2011)

----------


## kristan

Perfectly normal. I have a female that went for just over a year without going. Now, I don't think this was very good for her, but I let her be and eventually she went on her own.

This is my favorite poo pic...from a borneo that I had a few years ago.

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (04-05-2011)

----------


## TreF68

> Perfectly normal. I have a female that went for just over a year without going. Now, I don't think this was very good for her, but I let her be and eventually she went on her own.
> 
> This is my favorite poo pic...from a borneo that I had a few years ago.


Oh... My... Good Gravy! very impressive

----------

MSG-KB (12-30-2011)

----------


## TDent1

WOW!  Well, as hilarious as it would be I hope the wife doesn't encounter this while I'm deployed!  She may get rid of her right then and there!

----------


## kristan

Its an easy clean-up though. My 4 ft male just went and it looked like something that would have come from a medium sized dog, but I was able to just pick up each "log" and throw it in the garbage and quickly scrub out the tub. Just make sure she doesn't flush it (depending on the current size of your animal). When my female went(after her year of retention) she did it in her water and I couldn't figure out a good way to get it out of the water and into the garbage so I tried to break it up and flush it....our bathroom flooded and I ended up spending the next hour scrubbing the room.

----------


## TDent1

Haha, well at least you've got a good story... Your snake clogged the toilet.  I'll be sure to warn her.

----------


## Tim Mead

The picture shows there wasn't enough paper/substrate to pull the pee away from the animal..The species can take quite a leak..LOL..

----------


## kristan

The wetness in the tub was due to the entire bowl of water that he dumped all over himself while doing his business. But yes, they can produce a ridiculous amount of pee, which my female likes to do right after I clean the tank...

----------


## alohareptiles

Best part of Bloods, Borneos and SSTPs...Sporadic dookie duty...But when it happens IT HAPPENS!!! LOL

----------

